
Pension fund puts $50M in blockchain fund - alwillis
https://www.coindesk.com/pension-funds-put-50-million-into-morgan-creeks-new-blockchain-fund
======
anm89
Wow, pensions use to stick to fixed income to avoid dropping risk on the
people depending on them. This is quite the pendulum swing.

This has got to just be a hail Mary from the pension's perspectives and that
probably says a lot about their solvency.

